# what to clean streaks on gutters



## Luke0927 (Jan 19, 2012)

On white gutters you get those streaks from rain, like you see on campers too...anyone know a good clearer that takes that off.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2012)

Good question???


----------



## t k (Jan 19, 2012)

The best thing I have found so for is called streak b gone by Astro which is a streak remover used on campers and rvs.It may take a couple of tries to remove it as gutter streaks are one of the hardest things to get rid of.I usually spray it on a dry gutter and let it sit for a few minutes and wipe with a wet cloth(add a dish soap to the water).If it is really bad you may have to use a green scrub pad to help remove it.
   There is a trailer hitch supply on hwy 20 in free home that normally stocks it.It is on the left just past the new tractor supply if you are coming from cumming toward canton.If they are out a generic streak remover for rvs should work,but the streak b gone is the best I have found yet.Hope this helps.


----------



## skiff23 (Jan 19, 2012)

Try Clorox clean-up. It works on my boat when others won't . My wife figured this out after she made a booboo and tried to hide it. But it worked.


----------



## bamaboy (Jan 19, 2012)

I use diluted bleach with hot water on mine and it works. I find the trick is to not let them streaks set in clean them every few months.


----------



## RNC (Jan 19, 2012)

krud kutter ...


----------



## thomas the redneck (Jan 19, 2012)

we use greases lightn


----------



## Luke0927 (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks folks Just finished building little over year ago so they are not bad but they are white, I just want to stay on top of them I figure this spring might as well keep them clean before they do streak up alot.


----------



## coltday (Jan 19, 2012)

Oven cleaner cuts it VERY well. Saw a guy once whose camper was very bad, he spent alot of money buying the aerosol oven cleaner but it honestly looked brand new when he got finished.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Jan 20, 2012)

bamaboy said:


> I use diluted bleach with hot water on mine and it works. I find the trick is to not let them streaks set in clean them every few months.



x2.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jan 20, 2012)

If bleach wont do it, nothing will! Oven cleaner will also remove the paint.jmo


----------



## sowega hunter (Jan 20, 2012)

RNC said:


> krud kutter ...



x2 this stuff works good on a camper.


----------



## jason4445 (Jan 20, 2012)

The cheapest thing that works for me and only use it outside because it creates chlorine gas is to mix up in a gallon bucket a cup of automatic dishwasher detergent (the main part of dishwasher soap is TSP - trisodium phosphate - which you can buy but dishwasher soap is half the costs, a cup of bleach and a half cupful of Tide.  Fill the gallon bucket up with water and stir for a while to dissolve the dishwasher soap.  Apply generously, let sit for a few minutes and scrub with a stiff brush and rinse.  I wouls test it on a small area first to see if it causes any paint to come off and if it stays on your hand for a long time it will burn slightly.


----------



## ridgestalker (Jan 20, 2012)

Some diluted purple power will do it every time.Works great if they have never been cleaned an mildewed bad also.Never use it full strength though.JMHO


----------



## alvishere (Jan 20, 2012)

I have been pressure washing full time for 11 yrs now...We clean the black streaks off of the gutters when we wash  homes.
  Its just not economical for us to hand scrub gutters to remove the black streaks.  
 They are products out there that will remove streaks just by spraying on and rinsing off...however these products are not in your box stores and unless you are in the biz and deal with commercial chemicals.... most homeowners will never know they exits. 
     Due to the fact that this is a open forum and my competitors might read this.....I will not openly post what  product to use.
    However if someone wants to know....I will gladly tell them what to use *if they will give me a call.*  "NO PM'S"
My phone number is at my website @
http://www.pattersonspressurewashing.com/
The only thing I ask is not to share it on the board because a lot of my competitors  don't even know about it and that might be the difference weather I get the job or not


----------



## Ronnie T (Jan 20, 2012)

When you clean the exterior of your vinyl home it will remove all the mold and mildew off your rain gutters.
The streaks that are left on the gutters is not dirt.  It's a chemical reaction the gutters has with all the crude in the air.

Places like walmart or Lowes sells a product called "Gutter zap".  It will make the streaks disappear.
Diluted "purple power" will also work but be careful with it cause it can damage some surfaces if not diluted enough.


----------



## mattech (Jan 20, 2012)

I buy a gallon of vinyl siding cleaner made to use with a pressure washer. I just spray it on with a pump sprayer, let Italy for 10 minutes and wash it off. Looks like new.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 21, 2012)

Just click on this thread link and read the details about this product.  It is called JOMAX and you can get it at Home Depot, Lowes, etc.  I have used it and it works great.  It did not harm the aluminum at all either.  Check my before and after photo's as well for the amazing results.  Make sure to read this entire thread as I have also put a link to this product and the proper mixing instructions as well.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=311200&highlight=jomax


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 22, 2012)

JoMax works!
I,ve  used it my vinyl siding house and it's the best thing I,ve used. It gives the solution kind of a soapy mix and with the bleach it works great. Soapiness helps it stay on while it works.Want to do my camper at the club  but got to fiqure a way to rinse- we don't have running water but do have power.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 22, 2012)

Twiggbuster said:


> JoMax works!
> I,ve  used it my vinyl siding house and it's the best thing I,ve used. It gives the solution kind of a soapy mix and with the bleach it works great. Soapiness helps it stay on while it works.Want to do my camper at the club  but got to fiqure a way to rinse- we don't have running water but do have power.



Twiggbuster, I hope that the other posters will click on my other thread and also click on the before and after photos of my camper to see the real job that Jomax does.  I used the  newer style Clorox that is made to be environmentally friendly and it worked great.

Now, one other thing in regards to your situation of no running water.  I have an old fire extinguisher that uses water.  It has a valve stem just like a tire located up on the top of the tank and I can fill it about 3/4 full of water and then use an air tank to fill with the air.  When you hit the release handle, a stream of water will shoot 50-75 feet and you can use it to wet a larger area that way.  I have used it many times over the years.  That might be a possibility for you.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jan 22, 2012)

I know several professional pressure washers and I'm pretty sure that everyone of them use deluted chlorine with Dawn dishwashing detergent to clean their house.  Dawn provides the grease cutting properties and the suddsing necessary for the chlorine to work.
Spray it on, let it set for 9 or 10 minutes, then rinse.  Especially rinse window panes.  Brick and cement will require hard pressure.


----------



## pushplow (Jan 22, 2012)

Wally World sells something called "Black Streak Remover" (DUH) that works miracles on the camper. Should work on gutters, too.


----------



## alvishere (Jan 22, 2012)

Ronnie T said:


> I know several professional pressure washers and I'm pretty sure that everyone of them use deluted chlorine with Dawn dishwashing detergent to clean their house.  Dawn provides the grease cutting properties and the suddsing necessary for the chlorine to work.
> Spray it on, let it set for 9 or 10 minutes, then rinse.  Especially rinse window panes.  Brick and cement will require hard pressure.


You are right, they are a few pressure washers(and homeowners) use bleach from dollar store or  Clorox outdoor bleach with Dawn  (as a matter of fact I did to when i started out).
   Sodium hypochlorite (known as bleach) is what you use to wash a home.
  the difference is the % of sodium hypochlortite. 
Dollar store is  bleach is 3% or less    Clorox Outdoor bleach is 6% or less and I say less because bleach has a short shelf life before it breaks down and is not efficient after that .
     Most professional pressure washers that has been in biz for years are using Commercial 12% Sodium hypochlorite along with a good chemical to clean with.
   You can clean a house  with just water and what ever soap you want to use even dawn.....the difference is the amount of effort it takes to clean it which might require brushing or holding your nozzle 1 in. away and possibly doing damage.
    Don't take my word for it Just Google "Soft Washing"
  A lot of the Guys are now using the right chemicals mixture to clean what ever they are cleaning and they are letting the chemical do the work and all they do it a soft rinse which will not damage the siding.
   Same thing goes for gutters or 
Cleaning Black Streaks on north side of your Roof!!! ...spray on and rinse off ...no brushing or pressure.
  before you blast me....*Google this  first*
 https://www.google.com/search?q=sof...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a 

its real easy to research.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jan 23, 2012)

alvishere said:


> You are right, they are a few pressure washers(and homeowners) use bleach from dollar store or  Clorox outdoor bleach with Dawn  (as a matter of fact I did to when i started out).
> Sodium hypochlorite (known as bleach) is what you use to wash a home.
> the difference is the % of sodium hypochlortite.
> Dollar store is  bleach is 3% or less    Clorox Outdoor bleach is 6% or less and I say less because bleach has a short shelf life before it breaks down and is not efficient after that .
> ...



I agree.  12% is what most pro's use.  Diluted down obviously.
Spray it on, sit back, let it work, rinse it off.
I think it's worth it to hire a pro to clean your house.
He has the equipment and the knowledge to clean it as clean as it can be, without damaging flowers, window panes, or paint.  It's usually well worth the money to hire it done.

I don't actually know any pro's who use dollar store bleach for cleaning.  It's not cost effective.  But it's a good choice for homeowners to use.  Pump and spray it, then rinse.

Soft wash is fine for vinyl and painted surfaces but brick and cement really needs some pressure.
Also, with proper accessories, a pro can clean a two story house while standing on the ground, with his pressure washer.

I've cleaned a few thousand houses, parking lots, drivethrus, shopping centers back before I got to old.

Do not suck bleach through you pressure washer unit.  It'll destroy the pump.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jan 23, 2012)

Avishere, I use to see some of your posts on the "pressurewash institute website".
I haven't been there in years.


----------



## Cottontail (Jan 23, 2012)

Luke0927 said:


> On white gutters you get those streaks from rain, like you see on campers too...anyone know a good clearer that takes that off.



Kudkutter its in the painting section at home depot its cheap and if it dont work pm me and i'll refund your $$$$$ !!!! This stuff is awesome we use it at work everyday .


----------



## win280 (Jan 23, 2012)

Twiggbuster said:


> JoMax works!
> I,ve  used it my vinyl siding house and it's the best thing I,ve used. It gives the solution kind of a soapy mix and with the bleach it works great. Soapiness helps it stay on while it works.Want to do my camper at the club  but got to fiqure a way to rinse- we don't have running water but do have power.



Borrow a atv sprayer and bring water in drums.Just have to do it 15 gallons at a time.


----------



## alvishere (Jan 23, 2012)

Ronnie T said:


> Avishere, I use to see some of your posts on the "pressurewash institute website".
> I haven't been there in years.


I don't post on PWI anymore....its hard to post because everyone has a opinion and sometimes that causes a problem.
   Pwi is a good forum to research Pressure Washing.
Most of the guys there know who I  am.
   Was you a member/pressure washer or just a visitor on the site?
They are a lot of guys Soft Washing in Fla.     More pressure washers are doing it more up here.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jan 23, 2012)

alvishere said:


> I don't post on PWI anymore....its hard to post because everyone has a opinion and sometimes that causes a problem.
> Pwi is a good forum to research Pressure Washing.
> Most of the guys there know who I  am.
> Was you a member/pressure washer or just a visitor on the site?
> They are a lot of guys Soft Washing in Fla.     More pressure washers are doing it more up here.



No, I was a member.
And I agree about the PWI, that's why I posted very few times.  A bunch of smartelecks.


----------



## alvishere (Jan 24, 2012)

Ronnie T said:


> No, I was a member.
> And I agree about the PWI, that's why I posted very few times.  A bunch of smartelecks.


Ronnie......I dsmall world.... I do remember u from over there....hope u foing well.


----------



## waterdogs (Jan 24, 2012)

t k said:


> The best thing I have found so for is called streak b gone by Astro which is a streak remover used on campers and rvs.It may take a couple of tries to remove it as gutter streaks are one of the hardest things to get rid of.I usually spray it on a dry gutter and let it sit for a few minutes and wipe with a wet cloth(add a dish soap to the water).If it is really bad you may have to use a green scrub pad to help remove it.
> There is a trailer hitch supply on hwy 20 in free home that normally stocks it.It is on the left just past the new tractor supply if you are coming from cumming toward canton.If they are out a generic streak remover for rvs should work,but the streak b gone is the best I have found yet.Hope this helps.



AGREE, you can get the stuff at Walmart, I was over at a friends house and was telling him about my gutters. He goes in side and get the spray and shows me what it would do. it removed the black streaks on the gutter. I have tried bleach, JO MAX, everything between.


----------

